# Rend Lake area



## so_il_shroomer (Apr 21, 2013)

Went to my best yellow spot today. Found 57. Left a bunch of small ones. Lookin good. Rend Lake area in Southern Illinois


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

awesome!!! planned on hitting up Rend Lake area beginning of this week. went to new land in desoto this past week and found a few but didn't have much time plan on going back. It is private land so im not to worried about others.


----------



## poacher (Apr 7, 2013)

Went to my good spots yesterday and found nothing. Hunted all day and found about 50 morels but no fresh ones. I did find a dozen big fresh ones but no fresh greys.


----------



## timmyb (Apr 16, 2013)

i dont believe you send some to me in the mail to prove it lol ( plz )


----------



## boom monster (Jan 13, 2013)

OK, so went out yesterday to some new territory (jackson county) cause I feel like my old spots have died off, not cool. Found 21 good size morels most of them were greys but a few were good size yellows. all about 2-3 inches tall. with the weather the way it is looking I feel it is really just getting good, will probably see large amounts after this comming rain. cant wait to travel north to my endless supply of honey holes!!!!!!


----------

